# Help with sweaty soap?



## Logansama (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm sorry if this topic has come up, but I now remember why I don't use MP very much.  I made a lovely batch of CP soap with opaque MP embeds. I cut a week ago and just checked it, and the embeds are all beaded with sweat. And its so bad, the cut glycerine soap is kinda lumpy. I also did a couple molded soaps with the leftovers and its all slimy. I just don't know enough about doing MP to prevent or fix this. Any guidance?


----------



## lsg (Feb 11, 2015)

What you are seeing is probably glycerin sweat.  This happens when M&P soap is not sealed in plastic or cellophane.


----------



## Logansama (Feb 11, 2015)

So I need to clean it up and seal it?


----------



## lsg (Feb 11, 2015)

That is what I would do.


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 12, 2015)

Since you have the melt and pour in CP soap, I would wait about 4 weeks before sealing it up. Right now I would leave it for the CP to cure, then give it a water bath,let it dry well, and immediately shrink wrap it.


----------



## Logansama (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, Dorymae! I'll do that.  Next time I do embeds I'll do CP. I just had the MP on hand and thought I'd give it a try. The soap actually looks gorgeous and the mica shimmered even though the base was opaque. I may try it with transparent MP sometime.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 12, 2015)

MP is not all bad- you can try using Low Sweat Melt and Pour on your embeds instead. Doesn't completely prevent sweating, but it's much more better at handling humidity than the normal regular MP. 

As for the left over MP, yes you should always seal it tight afterwards. Zip lock bag will do


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 14, 2015)

I agree with Confused_Penguin. I would use the Low Sweat MP for embedding in CP and it will minimize the sweating.


----------



## Logansama (Feb 16, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks, guys! I would prefer to use CP but its so much faster to make up a bunch of MP embeds.


----------

